# vba/Excel externes Programm starten



## Fisch (14. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich keinen richtigen compiler habe möchte ich ganz gerne mit vba
ein Makro schreiben, dass mir *.zip Dateien entzipped und in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis kopiert. Geht das?? Kann man mit vba externe Programme starten??

Gruss

Fisch


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. August 2003)

Stichwort "Shell", einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Fisch (14. August 2003)

Schonmal dickes Merci für die schnelle Antwort,
das funktioniert ja sogar 

 

Wenn ich aber das entpacken auch automatisieren möchte(jetzt ohne das ich WinZip aufrufe), wie müsste ich das anstellen?? Hast Du da auch noch so einen guten Tipp??



Gruss

Fisch


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. August 2003)

Nimm doch PKUNZIP oder so, das ist ein Konsolenprogramm zum Entpaken und Paken und dann schreibst du dir eine Batch-Datei, fertig.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Fisch (15. August 2003)

Danke für die Idee,
Ich möchte aber die Dateien entpacken, dann abändern und dann in ein anderes Verzeichnis kopieren.Die Änderungen kann ich mit der Batchdatei ja nicht machen. Ich hab ein Makro unter Access gesehen(nicht den Quelltext), dass die Dateien auch erst entpackt, bevor sie verarbeitet werden. geht das unter Excel nicht??
Danke und Gruss

Fisch


----------

